# Hurdlr App review ... how stupid am I when driving ... real time



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I volunteered to Beta test (which didn't happen because of personal reasons) an app called Hurdlr. It is free. I just tried the live version today. I did an airport run, then deadhead downtown and another airport run, and then no pings on the way home. The app started automatically when my car started driving over 10 mph for 0.5 miles.

Hudlr shows my miles against the IRS standard deduction calculated. I compared against my earnings. The per hour rate looks great ... but

I lost $6.38.

I knew I was stupid, but now I know how stupid.

(The other line item shows it cost me $2.75 just to run two errands around my burb)


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I volunteered to Beta test (which didn't happen because of personal reasons) an app called Hurdlr. It is free. I just tried the live version today. I did an airport run, then deadhead downtown and another airport run, and then no pings on the way home. The app started automatically when my car started driving over 10 mph for 0.5 miles.
> 
> Hudlr shows my miles against the IRS standard deduction calculated. I compared against my earnings. The per hour rate looks great ... but
> 
> ...


Except your actual cost per mile is much less, correct? Assuming you are driving an appropriate small sedan, your cost could be about half the IRS rate, thereby giving you an actual profit. If it's good or bad or worth it is up to you to decide.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

what’s the difference between this and Sherpashare?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

gman said:


> Except your actual cost per mile is much less, correct? Assuming you are driving an appropriate small sedan, your cost could be about half the IRS rate, thereby giving you an actual profit. If it's good or bad or worth it is up to you to decide.


My actual costs are $8.45 gas-only on the miles, because I have such a new car with low mileage, and am putting max 15,000 per year including Uber miles. All those "future costs" that I'm supposed to save for aren't here yet.

So, apologies to UberHammer I "made" $23 - or $12.50 per hour.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

This app is super legit, out of all the ones i tried i stuck with this one, its not very far along yet but it already blows others outta the water.

Mr_Frenchie Its close to sherpashare except uses WAY less battery, and doesnt have to be running in the background to start auto mileage track. There is a in app help chat too and they are on it, listening to all my concerns and suggestions so far, i definitely recommend it, and its brand new, i can only imagine how great it will be a few months down the road.


----------



## Uberectile Dysfunction (Aug 19, 2015)

Use this link and check it out, I want more people to try it so it will stick around lol

My favorite app that tracks my finances for me is Hurdlr


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

It will link to your bank account and your credit card to automatically get your income and gas costs, but I think that is a bit more info than I want to give them. 

Oh, and your mileage info stays on your phone, not uploaded to the cloud. 

Still testing it. Will report later.


----------



## Plenipotentiary (Nov 20, 2016)

Just downloaded Hurdlr and followed recommendation to NOT link my bank account to it. 

Testing 1...2...3


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I use MileIQ, which does the same stuff, and I like it so far. It's not free -- I think $60 per year.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hurdlr just did another update. I was a beta tester for them which I normally avoid but their staff had been so cool and helpful.

But anyway, I like it. Dunno how much longer it's gonna be free. Still not bait and switch, trialware. Hate that.

Did the connect the gas card thing. Works well. Not all that comfortable with things like that but is easier and works as advertised.


----------

